# Need help 90cc dvx bogging



## svtcobra43

Hello,

I recently got a artic cat 90cc 2 stroke for my daughter. It also has what I could only guess some sort of enrichment thing on the card with two wires coming off. She was ridding it and it seemed to be going good. I started noticing that it would bog down and not have that 2 stroke power (even though I do have the screw for the throttle turned in quite a bit). Its to the point it will hardly even move if your at about half throttle. Here's the strange part. If I jack up the rear end it accelerates great no problem at all and really gets up there in the rpm. If I put it back on the ground it barley advances forward. I could be wide open but the RPM would sound as if im hardly pushing the throttle. It starts one the first kick usually always but 100% on the second kick. it idles great and if I lift the wheels off, it accelerates great. Im confused. I don't know much about 2 strokes or the carbs, but im good with a set of tools. I was thinking maybe the air fuel screw needs to be messed with? It just really has me puzzled why it starts so good and idles good but just bogs and will not go anywhere. Also its like the rpms are stuck its not that its maxing out on rpm and just not going. Its like it just bogs and doesn't want to go no matter how much throttle. But lift the rear tires off the ground it runs like a scalded cat. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## svtcobra43

Anyone??


----------



## NMKawierider

Do you mix the oil with the gas or is it injected? How does the air cleaner look? Most of these are kick start but use a battery for lights and such, and if the battery goes bad or gets an open cell, the mag voltage drops enough to effect the ignition system and spark which causes what you are describing. Also too rich of oil mix can carbon the plug enough to cause this too. Do you see blue smoke when running? A slight bit is normal but any more isn't.


----------



## svtcobra43

First off thanks for the reply. It still has the injection pump on it ( which I plan to take off and premix once I get it running right). It doesnt have an airbox. Its just like a K&N looking filter attatched straight to the carb. For some reason the electric start does not work which I figured was fine since my kid likes to run out to the barn and start stuff up. I was told the battery was a year old. I took the battery out of my Brute and hooked it up since it has a volt meter built into it (my multimeter grew legs). I cant remember the exact number but it was 12. something and then when I revved it the volts went to about the low 13s. It doesnt fit in the battery holder so I had to put the battery it came with back in. I charged the battery up overnight for safe measure. I see some blue smoke. Its been a while since my 2 stroke dirtbike days but it doesnt seem overly oily. I pulled the plug and its brown all around where it ignites. I even bought a new NGK and it still does the same. For some reason the air/fuel screw is nearly impossible to turn. I adjusted it about a turn and a half out from where it was. It appeared to be almost all the way closed. It still does the same but as I watched her ride around the yard I noticed it bogging but almost cutting out like running out of gas. My buddy I got it from said he had it "tuned way down" not sure what that means. Im 260 and I can get on it for a second and itll rev out perfect and hit power and then just bog and do the same thing. Weird how I can lift the rear up and it runs perfect... Maybe the float needs to be set a tad higher?


----------

